# For those who get spotting b4 AF...



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

I have a weird thing going on. I am cd27 today so I would be due AF today or 2moro but, since Friday I have had very light spotting, had a tiny bit Sat and yesterday? I have never ever had spotting b4 AF before?! 
So, for those of you that do, how many days b4 AF is due does it start?        I also have v sore boobs still but have all my usual PMT symptoms,  all very strange. I've got no pain or anything except I had some cramps last Tues when i felt like period was gonna arrive.    

Any ideas??  Not on clomid now so its not that.  

Thanks in advance.  Jo xx           to everyone.


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

have you done a test yet? Might be an idea what with having cramping last week..... Other than that it could be your hormones getting back to normal. Is this your first month off Clomid? Good Luck Bxx ps I had spotting yesterday, see my post below!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Beatbag,

No too scared to do a HPT even though i have got one under the bed, dont wanna see a -ve if you know what i mean. I've been off of clomid 2 months now. xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Sounds like doing a test could be an idea - though i know what it's like about building your hopes up.
I get spotting EVERY month before af - both pre-clomid/post clomid and when i wasn't even on the   pills - it normally starts 4/5 days before af due but since I started acupuncture it's cut down to two... and i've had one month where there's been none at all.  

My consultant said it was coz i get a thick lining and there's more than usual to get rid of...but that's not the case for everyone it could be good news for you.

So bite the bullet - test tomorrow am - we're all rooting for you!!

  

S
xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks,

How much is it, mine is just a red sort of streak, and then had smidgen of browny coloured (sorry if TMI) like you get when period is ending?

I think i will wait another few days to test, im too scared!!!!      Jo xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jo

Sorry didn't reply to your text yesterday & didn't notice till late...have been busy as hols tomorrow 

I agree with the other ladies...I'd do a test...could it be implantation symptoms and bleeding perhaps   Really hope so  

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

hi again Jo

I get it when i wipe after going to loo...it starts off really dark brown and then gets more and more red in colour (not pleasant) and then I have a few days of dark brown spotting after af finishes.

hope it is something more   for you though.

good luck

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Jo - Any news ?     

I only spotted once before my af and it was my first month back on clomid after my M/c and I spotted for about 3/4 days before the witch arrived in full flow.

Really hoping you get good news.


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I have written another post as ive done a HPT and it was positive!!

In shock!!! I was scared doing it and then there they were - 2 lines      

Thanks,  Jo xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      top news......it was worth taking the plunge and testing then!!

sending you lots of    for a happy and healthy nine months


S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just goes to show eh that spotting doesnt mean its a BFN!!  xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks,

Yes, i didnt sleep well cos of thinking about it, then i woke up and was gonna do early morning wee and test, but had bit of cramping and thought ahh here the old witch comes, finally (had spotting for 5 days) but it wasnt, so did it on my 2nd trip to the loo and BINGO!!! I was so thinking it was gonna be negative, when the lines came up right away i could not believe my eyes      I still keep lookin at it now LOL!    I thought it was odd having light spotting and the cramps i had last Tues, cos i know my cycle in and out cos ive kept a pain diary for over 2 years cos of my endo etc..
Never had this before.

Just gotta book the Dr now.

   to you tooo.  Jo xx


----------

